# Is it ok if I drink 2 scoops of Serious Mass per day?? (MY PIC INSIDE)



## mbc_4_4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that I have to eat a lot of food to gain weight, I know that very well and I do eat a lot and I drink Serious Mass.
But my question is: Is it okay if I drink 2 scoops of Serious Mass per day??

P.S I'm 21 year old girl and I weigh only 88 pounds and my height is 5'0
So is it bad for my body? since I'm a girl and I weigh only 88 pounds or is it fine and safe??

and here's my pic


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 19, 2011)

Short answer, fine and safe. Read the replies to your other posts regarding this subject and head over to the diet section, post up your current diet and let others help you achieve your goals. Weight gainers by themselves are not the answer.

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

you'll be fine.  Make sure you are getting enough fiber and water in your diet.


----------



## Hench (Oct 20, 2011)

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

Olddawg71 said:


> Short answer, fine and safe. Read the replies to your other posts regarding this subject and head over to the diet section, post up your current diet and let others help you achieve your goals.



^^^  What he said  ^^^

Everyone was giving you VERY good advice and we ALL can help you...Post up in the diet section with all your stats and a few days example of what and how you eat, including when you drink your Serious Mass...

The MORE input us OLD FARTS have, the BETTER we can TRY to help you...Kinda tough to answer questions like this with little knowledge...Just sayin'...




Olddawg71 said:


> Weight gainers by themselves are not the answer.
> 
> Cheers
> An Old Dawg



^^^ Again, what he said ^^^


----------

